# 20 Gallon Stocking?



## Zooman77 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello I have 2 twenty gallon tanks and want to stock one. In this aquarium fish book it gives a list of fish to stock in a 15 gallon aquarium. It shows a picture of a 15 gallon and then in a box says "Suitable Fish" and then the following.

Threadfin Rainbow Fish X 6
Honey Gourami X 2
Cherry Barb X 3
Clown Rasbora X 4
Pygmy Corydoras X 6
Clown Plec X 1
Japonica/algae Shrimp X 4
Siamese Fighting fish X 1

Would all of these really fit in a 15 gallon like they say? Would they fit in a 20 gallon like I have? Are they compatible and have the same water parameter needs? If they dont fit which of these could I have? Also if you can make another list of suitable fish for a 20 gallon. I just didnt think this would work since it doesnt follow the 1 inch per gallon rule.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

the one inch rule is just a rough guide at best, there is so much more involved in finding compatible fish, including: fish temperment, behavior, adult size, and numbers requirements ; water chemistry; envrionmental conditons such as temp, current level/water flow.

the clown rasbora - assuming _Rasbora kalochroma_ - gets to be around 4", so based on size alone, this wouldn't be a good choice

the cherry barbs would really need to be in a group of six or more

the fighting fish can be quite aggressive and is better suited as a single fish in its own tank


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Another point is that the Siamese fighting fish (Betta splendens) shouldn't be kept with other gourami like the honey gourami. I personally don't think this stocking plan is a good idea. That many species in such a small tank isn't going to look that good. Smaller tanks look better with just a few species. If I remember correctly there was a thread floating around that detailed good fish for smaller tanks (20 gal and under). Maybe you should check that out and see what tickles your fancy. Oh and you can click on a shaded fish name for our profile on it that will give you comparability and water parameter information. Last but not least, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

Like previous members have said, that stocking is not a good mix for several reasons.

In order for us to suggest possibles, we need to know your water parameters out of the tap (hardness and pH) to start with. Some fish are fussy, some adapt somewhat. Selecting fish suitable to your source water will be easier by far. The water supply people can probably tell you the hardness, they may have a website. A pH test kit is a good investment; the API Master Combo (pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate) is a good kit to have.

We also have profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. Many species are included, and each profile gives the minimum tank size, minimum number in the group where this is important, water parameters, and any compatibility issues. You could browse those for some ideas too, once you know the water stats.

Byron.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah yes. I found the Nano stocking thread. I don't quite know where it was. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/nano-fish-96186/ These fish will do fine in a 20 gal. Look through this list and see what appeals to you.


----------



## Zooman77 (Mar 30, 2012)

What about having 2 honey gouramis
6 Cherry Barbs
6 Threadfin Rainbowfish
4 Japonica algae shrimp


----------



## Zooman77 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Improved 20 Gallon Stocking*

I had posted a thread before with a stocking plan that a book recommended for a 15 gallon but I have a twenty gallon. I was wondering if this would work.


2 Honey gourami
5 Cherry Barbs
4 Japonica algae shrimp
6 threadfin rainbow fish


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nice list :-D can't wait for pics. try 6 barbs and make sure the shrimps have places to hide when molting.the barbs and gourami might snack on them


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Zooman77 said:


> I had posted a thread before with a stocking plan that a book recommended for a 15 gallon but I have a twenty gallon. I was wondering if this would work.
> 
> 
> 2 Honey gourami
> ...


Cherry barbs are much quicker than Gourami or Threadfins and could easily snatch food before the other's had a chance to feed.
Just sayin.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Zooman77 said:


> What about having 2 honey gouramis
> 6 Cherry Barbs
> 6 Threadfin Rainbowfish
> 4 Japonica algae shrimp


I would leave out the cherry barb and instead consider maybe a rasbora, like one of the three similar species in Trigonostigma, all three are in our profiles. The two slightly smaller ones are especially attractive, Lambchop Rasbora and Hengels Rasbora, esp the latter which is bright copper. These are quieter fish, and will not fin nip. A barb is a barb, no matter which species, and all are active; the gourami with long fins and sedate manner is a temptation and in a small space like this tank the cherrys would be too close for comfort. The threadfins with their long trailing fins would also be targeted I'm sure.

Edit. I came across this same question in another thread so I have merged to two threads. Keeping the same topic in one thread is best as it ensures members see all posts and will give you a better response.


----------

